# Visa for Newborn in Philippines to Two Foreigner Parents



## pinecrest (Dec 19, 2020)

Has anyone gotten tourist visas for son or daughter born in the Philippines (born to two foreigner parents on legal visas in Philippines)? My son was recently born during the pandemic in the Philippines, and both my wife and I are holders of the SRRV special resident retirement visa (we are unable at the moment to add him as a dependent to our SRRV visa, since PRA has recently put new applications, including dependent applications, on hold). After some covid-related delays, we finally got the baby his PSA birth certificate and USA passport. However, due to the pandemic situation, it is not safe for the baby to travel out of the country at the moment. Hence, we would like to see if there are ways to get the baby some kind of Philippines visa locally without risking him having to go abroad first. Thank you for any feedback! Cheers and happy holidays!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I think this is a question for you local BI. Maybe a tourist visa would work.


----------

